# Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute



## Sandro25 (7. September 2008)

Hallo, wollte mal die DropShot Experten unter euch fragen, worauf man denn beim kauf einer DS Rute achten soll. Mich interessiert welches Wurfgewicht man wofür brauch. Ich möchte gerne an Stauseen, Kanälen und Flüssen damit angeln. Ich schätze mal, das ich nicht mehr wie mit max. 30g Gewichten angeln werde, wenn überhaupt.
Ach so, da ich ein Shimano Fan bin und ich leider keine DS Rute bei denen im Programm gefunden habe, wollte ich mich hier nochmal vergewissern ob die wirklich keine im Programm haben.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Auf ne schöne weiche Spitze. Damit der Köder ohne widerstand eingesaugt werden kann.
Und 30g finde ich schon extrem heftig. Ich lieg so zwischen 7 und 15g

Und natürlich auf den Preis: Danach ist Dir G.Loomis unschlagbar für knappe 400 Öcken - und sogar im Shimano Vertrieb. *Scherz*

Nen Kollege hat sich ne Balzer geholt, die ist gar nicht mal schlecht. Ich nutze eine alte Dega, auf jeden fall solltest Du Dir aber aber mal die Pezon&Michel ansehen (Sehr weich, weniger was für Fluss imo), und die Jackson (wobei ich die lange version für kompletten unsinn halte)

An schnell fliessenden Flüssen taugen die natürlich alle nicht, aber da ist DS sowieso ungeeignet.

Just monsters
holger


----------



## Multe (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Wichtig ist eine sehr sensible Spitze sowie genügend Rückrat und eine sehr schnelle Aktion. Das Wurfgewicht sollte nich zu hoch sein, denn das geht auf der Feinfühligkeit der Rute. Die Länge der Rute sollte auch die 2m Grenze nicht viel überschreiten. Ich selber fische eine BERKLEY Series One Skeletor DS mit einem WG von 6-18gr. in 1,8m.(einteilig)  Durch den Skeletorgriff merkst du selbst noch den kleinsten Zupfer. An Gewichten komme ich immer unter 10gr. aus. 
gruß Multe


----------



## Spaceguppy (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Hallo,
St Croix Legend Elite Spinning Dropshot. Gibt es unter Ebay USA häufig sehr günstig und muss keinen Vegleich scheuen.
Die Berkley dürfte für Flüsse (Saale?)  ein wenig schwach auf der Brust sein bzw. 10gr. nicht reichen.


----------



## Raabiat (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Ich fisch die P&M Specialist Dropshot und hab in der Rute meine perfekte Dropshotrute gefunden ... Bisse sind sehr schön zu spüren, die rute ist super verarbeitet und kostet etwas mehr als 100€ ...

Ich verwend die Rute im Sommer auch zum Oberflächenfischen mit Stickbaits auf Rapfen, Döbel und Co. und hatte schon viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück ... Zander, Hechte und Barsche machen enormen Spass im Drill .... Empfehlung definitiv wert!


----------



## Ute (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Hallo ihr alle,

was ist denn DropShot? Kenne ich nicht. Habe aber auch den Schein erst dieses Jahr gemacht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Ich fische eine Aspire in 2,10 mit 10-30g, allerdings setze ich die Rute nicht nur für DS ein. Fürs reine DS würde ich auf 5-20g runtergehen, das reicht völlig und ist total klasse.


----------



## mipo (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Ute schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle,
> 
> was ist denn DropShot? Kenne ich nicht. Habe aber auch den Schein erst dieses Jahr gemacht.


 
http://www.drop-shot.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=28 
oder
http://www.fischinfos.de/forum/drop-shot-fischen-aber-wie-t596.html
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Epinephrin (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Jackson STL PRO DS Distance kannste dir ja mal anschauen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Ist das die 3m Rute? Meines Erachtens zum DS ziemlich ungeeignet. Unsensibel, zu lang, zu schwer. Wer damit anfängt hört bald wieder auf.

Auf einer DS-Rute muss kein DS draufstehen. Eine normale Rute in 1,80-2,10 mit max. 20g ist eine optimale Rute. Da muss man nicht viel Ballyhoo drum machen.


----------



## Epinephrin (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

jo die Distance ist die 3 meter rute...die andere ist ja eher fürs boot geeignet...

denke mal,dass man mit dem 3 meter modell vom ufer aus besser beraten ist oder?


----------



## Deafangler (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte mal die DropShot Experten unter euch fragen, worauf man denn beim kauf einer DS Rute achten soll. Mich interessiert welches Wurfgewicht man wofür brauch. Ich möchte gerne an Stauseen, Kanälen und Flüssen damit angeln. Ich schätze mal, das ich nicht mehr wie mit max. 30g Gewichten angeln werde, wenn überhaupt.
> Ach so, da ich ein Shimano Fan bin und ich leider keine DS Rute bei denen im Programm gefunden habe, wollte ich mich hier nochmal vergewissern ob die wirklich keine im Programm haben.
> 
> Danke schon mal im Vorraus



in usa gibt es ja DS-shimano , leider. http://www.histackleboxshop.com/Shimano-Crucial-Drop-Shot-Spinning-Rods-s/321.htm
 das wäre meine traumrute.


----------



## Shez (7. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

@Sundvogel : Hast du die Rute gefischt ?

Sicher nicht denn unsensibel ist sie ganz und gar nicht und zu schwer ? auch nicht 

Aber sicherlich ist die Länge nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ich habe die Lange Version nur gekauft weil sie im Angebot war. Würde heute die 2,30 Version bevorzugen.
Ansonsten schliesse ich mich den Ausführungen von Sundvogel uneingeschränkt an 

Gruß Mario#h


----------



## Ute (8. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



mipo schrieb:


> http://www.drop-shot.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=28
> oder
> http://www.fischinfos.de/forum/drop-shot-fischen-aber-wie-t596.html
> Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.




Vielen Dank. Hat sehr geholfen.
Mal sehen, ob ich auch mal umsteigen werde. Ich beangel mehr die Ostsee.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Shez schrieb:


> @Sundvogel : Hast du die Rute gefischt ?


 

Ja, sonst würde ich sowas nicht sagen. Verglichen mit einer superleichten 2m Rute ist sie schon heftig. DS macht doch am meisten Spass, wenn man ganz locker aus dem Handgelenk zupfen kann und dass geht um so besser, desto kürzer und leichter die Combo ist.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist es sowieso nur ein Marketingding, das jetzt auf Ruten DS aufgedruckt wird. Jede leichte kurze Rute tuts auch. Sicher sehen die Ruten die im JP-Style aufgebaut sind nett aus, aber notwendig ist das auf keinen Fall. 

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (8. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Deafangler schrieb:


> in usa gibt es ja DS-shimano , leider. http://www.histackleboxshop.com/Shimano-Crucial-Drop-Shot-Spinning-Rods-s/321.htm
> das wäre meine traumrute.



Guck mal bei Tacklewarehouse. Die haben die Rute, Kostenpunkt ~$140. Ein Kumpel hat mal gefragt was der Versand einer 7'11" Einteilige Rute kosten würde, das waren $36, also nicht viel. Mit PayPal kann man da auch bezahlen.
Ich weiß nicht ob die Crucial ein oder zweiteilig ist, aber mit ($36) Porto und Zoll kommst du auf etwa 140€. Die gute Sache ist aber, guck die da mal das Gummizeugs an, wenn es nicht eine Marke (Megabass,Deps,Jackall,...) sein soll, kostet es fast nichts. 

Nur so ein Tip, nur weil es sie hier nicht gibt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man sie nicht bekommt. 

Ansonsten sollten alle "leichten" Ruten mit einem Fast oder Ex.Fast Taper gehen.


----------



## Deafangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Ja, Danke. Aber ich glaube, hier könnte ich P&M oder Berkley auch kaufen. Das ist mir auch genug gut.#6

Petrigrüße Peter


----------



## Sandro25 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Danke erst mal zu den zahlreichen und informativen Antworten! Die machen mir die Wahl nun nicht grad leichter:m


----------



## sundangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Hi

Wollte mich auch mal in der DS Angelei versuchen und überlege ob ich mir eine Balzer Diabolo IV Drop Shot Boot für den Anfang zulege. Sie ist für knapp 47,-€ zu bekommen. 
Daten: 2,10m und Wurfgewicht 5-32gr. 
Kennt die jemand?


----------



## Zanderlui (9. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

also ich fische eine matrix mx9 spin 25 in 2.4m beim drop shotten und bin begeistert diese ruten sind etwas weicher in der spitze als insgesamt die ganze rute somit perfekt!fische die 3-25g wg und reicht völlig aus für gewichte bis 20g!!!und 12cm gummis!
habe eine 2500er exage mit 12fireline green drauf-werde aber wohl runter gehen auf eine 1000er exage dem gewicht wegen.bei der rute könnte ich auch noch ein zwei nummern kleiner wählen aber ich brauche eben die wurfweiten die nur aus einer langen rute vernünftig kommen!


----------



## Sandro25 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Was meint ihr, ob sich die SHIMANO SpeedMaster Spinning ML | L:210cm | WG:05-20g dafür eignet?


----------



## Shez (11. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

HAAAAAAAAlt !

Habe gerade den neuen Katalog von Shimano gesehen !!

Es gibt nun auch DS Ruten von Sh. 
Die Speedmaster und auch die Beatsmaster gibt es als DS Rute. Ich denke die solltest du dir ansehen  

Gruß Mario


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (11. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

habe zwar selber bisher keine erfahrungen ( bzw. nur schlechte wegen zu starker strömung selbst in den buhnen , am rhein, gemacht) aber eig. müsste es doch auch sehr gut mit ner normalen picker-rute gehen oder ???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte mal die DropShot Experten unter euch fragen, worauf man denn beim kauf einer DS Rute achten soll. Mich interessiert welches Wurfgewicht man wofür brauch. Ich möchte gerne an Stauseen, Kanälen und Flüssen damit angeln. Ich schätze mal, das ich nicht mehr wie mit max. 30g Gewichten angeln werde, wenn überhaupt.
> Ach so, da ich ein Shimano Fan bin und ich leider keine DS Rute bei denen im Programm gefunden habe, wollte ich mich hier nochmal vergewissern ob die wirklich keine im Programm haben.
> 
> Danke schon mal im Vorraus



Kannst auch mit einer 2,70 Feeder Rute Drop Shoten.


----------



## Deafangler (11. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

*Ist **Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Spin - 240 4-24g wirklich gut zum Dropshotten?? Ich überlege noch,ob ich morgen diese Rute kaufen will. #h
*


----------



## Sandro25 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Deafangler schrieb:


> *Ist **Berkley Series One Skeletor 2 Spin - 240 4-24g wirklich gut zum Dropshotten?? Ich überlege noch,ob ich morgen diese Rute kaufen will. #h*


 
Hatte die Rute gestern mal in der Hand, leider nicht mit dem richtigen Wurfgewicht, sonst hätt ich sofort zu geschlagen ist schon ne geile Rute, aber ich bin ein absoluter Speedmaster Fan, hab diese zwar noch nicht als DS Rute gesehen, aber wenn die schon im Katalog angeboten wird, werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (14. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, ob sich die SHIMANO SpeedMaster Spinning ML | L:210cm | WG:05-20g dafür eignet?



Hi,

die habe ich in 2,70m. Das funktioniert ganz gut. 

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Deafangler (14. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Hatte die Rute gestern mal in der Hand, leider nicht mit dem richtigen Wurfgewicht, sonst hätt ich sofort zu geschlagen ist schon ne geile Rute, aber ich bin ein absoluter Speedmaster Fan, hab diese zwar noch nicht als DS Rute gesehen, aber wenn die schon im Katalog angeboten wird, werd ich mich mal auf die Suche machen.



Hej, vorgestern habe ich die DS-Rute, 2,10 m und 5-25 gr.(glaub ich) bei Hamburger Angelshop gesehen. Sie ist Shimano Speedmaster, edele und coole Rute! Kostet 149€.
Homepage: http://home.wtnet.de/~gheinz/uebersicht.htm


----------



## aixellent (14. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Es stellen sich für mich folgende Fragen. Ufer- oder Bootangeln?
Für das Uferangeln würde ich immer eine längere, aber mindestens 2,30 Meter lange Rute bevorzugen, es sei denn, der Spot läßt sich aus erhöhter Stellung befischen. Für das Bootsangeln eignen sich Ruten von 1,80 bis 2,10 Meter Länge. Als tolerierbare Länge kommt eine 2,30 Meter Rute in Betracht, die sowohl für Boot als auch für Ufer die Kompromisslösung darstellt.

Im Gegensatz zu sundvogel finde ich, daß die Jackson in 3,00 Meter Länge sehr leicht ist, gegenüber z. B. Feeder oder Pickerruten. Die Länge ist vom Ufer aus sinnvoll, weil man so einen vernünftigen Winkel für die Köderpräsentation hinbekommt.
Das ist in Talsperren, die wie Badewannen aufgebaut sind, also mit steil abfallendem Ufer oder aus erhöhten Angelpositionen sicherlich zu vernachlässigen. Bei allen anderen Gegebenheiten läuft der Köder ansonsten in zu flachem Winkel bzw. unnätürlich und die Bisse bleiben aus. Das kompensieren manche Uferangler wieder mit Unterwasserposen. Diese Präsentation führt aber zu mehr Widerstand und die Sensibilität leidet. Allerdings soll zum Ausdruck gebracht werden, daß ein möglichst steiler Winkel Rutenspitze zum Blei hergestellt werden sollte.

Die Aktion der Rute sollte auf die Angelmethode abgestimmt sein. Bei der Nasenhakung kommt es auf eine weiche Spitze an, da der Fisch anfänglich wenig Widerstand spürt. Man fischt ohne Anschlag sondern nur durch Kurbelumdrehung mit der Rolle. Der Fisch hakt sich durch Nachfassen und Eigengewicht selber. Als Haken eignen sich der Worm Hook 39 von Gamakatsu,  Ilex downshot, Owner Dropshot Haken. Mit Nasenhakung fischt man vorangig wurmähnliche Köder.

Fischt man mit Offsethaken und bei shadähnlichen Ködern den WideGape kann es andere Anforderungen an die Rute geben. Insbesondere wenn man in krautigen Gebieten fischt, wird man die Hakenspitze im Köder versenken. Es kommt als doch auf einen Anschlag an, der die Hakenspitze aus dem Köder ins Fischmaul treibt. Hierzu braucht man wieder eine härtere Spitze, eine Rute mit einer anderen Aktion.

DS-Ruten haben schon eine eigene Aktion und daher eine Daseinsberechtigung. Es geht auch mit anderen Ruten, aber nach meiner subjektiven Einschätzung auch nur suboptimal. Im Rahmen der von mir gefischten Dropshotruten auf Statiobasis war die P&M Special Dropshot die beste Lösung. Wenn man wie ich, eher die Multilösung bevorzugt, wird man in Übersee bestellen müssen.

Greetz

Aix


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



aixellent schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu sundvogel finde ich, daß die Jackson in 3,00 Meter Länge sehr leicht ist, gegenüber z. B. Feeder oder Pickerruten.


 
Du hast natürlich recht, dass die Rute kein hohes Gewicht hat. Allerdings finde ich sie zum feinen Zuppeln, zum Spielen und sehr leichten Angeln eben zu "schwer."

Mit schwer meine ich auch schwerfällig, verglichen mit meiner XST 1143f ist sie auch objektiv schwer und interessanterweise recht langsam. Sie hat leider auch kein fast oder x-fast-Taper. Trotzdem macht für mich der Reiz des Dropshottens, im Gegensatz, zum Gufieren eben das angeln mit sehr leichten, sehr kleinen Ködern aus und eben auch die extreme Direktheit dieser Fischerei. Dazu gehören für mich sehr leichte und eben auch kurze Ruten.

Zurück zum Thema. Die Speedmaster 1,80m mit 3-12g scheint mir äußert geeignet.

Uli


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



> Wenn man wie ich, eher die Multilösung bevorzugt, wird man in Übersee bestellen müssen.



Nicht mehr, die G.Loomis DS Casting gibts inzwischen auch in D. ( 245€ :v )



> Im Gegensatz zu sundvogel finde ich, daß die Jackson in 3,00 Meter Länge sehr leicht ist, gegenüber z. B. Feeder oder Pickerruten. Die Länge ist vom Ufer aus sinnvoll, weil man so einen vernünftigen Winkel für die Köderpräsentation hinbekommt.
> Das ist in Talsperren, die wie Badewannen aufgebaut sind, also mit steil abfallendem Ufer oder aus erhöhten Angelpositionen sicherlich zu vernachlässigen. Bei allen anderen Gegebenheiten läuft der Köder ansonsten in zu flachem Winkel bzw. unnätürlich und die Bisse bleiben aus


Also, ob der Meter mehr an Höhe die man maximal gewinnt sich überhaupt auf den möglichen Winkel auswirkt lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Ich denke, dass der Winkel durch den Schnurbogen nicht mal um 1 Grad steigen wird, auch wenns vom Ufer aus vielleicht mal so aussieht. Das wird sich nur auf sehr kurze Entfernung auswirken... (Ist ja auch schon erstaunlich, dass diese eine Rute die einzige in der Länge ist... Entweder sind die in Jp und US alle blöde, oder das ist ne reine Marketingrute) 

Dafür verliert man damit das Gefühl für die feinsten zupfer, die grade in der Kühleren Jahreszeit die Bisse bringen. Wenn man mit ner 3m Rute fein zupft, vollführt der Köder riesensprünge.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass DS in Flachen Gewässern vom Ufer aus ne Ideallösung ist, ganz im Gegenteil. Da greift man besser auf ein Texas-Rig oder so zurück. Oder man nimmt nen Wobbler/Jerkbait. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## sundangler (21. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Hallo

Habe mir am Mittwoch eine Daiwa Powermesh 10-35gr gekauft mit Ködern und Bleien. Konnte gleich am ersten Dropshot Angeltag 2 Zander erlegen die beide wieder schwimmen durften. War dann gestern nochmal los und habe 3 leider verloren. Bin hellaufbegeistert! :vik:


----------



## sc00b (21. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



sundangler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe mir am Mittwoch eine Daiwa Powermesh 10-35gr gekauft mit Ködern und Bleien. Konnte gleich am ersten Dropshot Angeltag 2 Zander erlegen die beide wieder schwimmen durften. War dann gestern nochmal los und habe 3 leider verloren. Bin hellaufbegeistert! :vik:




hi

zufrieden mit der Rute? Also könntest du die mir weiter empfehlen?
Ich glaube bei mir liegt das prob an der rute 2,10m lang aber die spitze.. 10g blei merk ich kaum...

mfg


----------



## Deafangler (22. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Wer kennt eine DS-Rute 2,10m oder 2,40m  FOX - Dropshot Pro Spinning  gut? Ich wäre schon verliebt.


----------



## aixellent (22. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Nicht mehr, die G.Loomis DS Casting gibts inzwischen auch in D. ( 245€ :v )
> 
> 
> Yepp! Ich allerdings aus Übersee auch nicht billiger die Daiwa Cielo mit Titaniumspitze.


----------



## Bleikopf (26. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte mal die DropShot Experten unter euch fragen, worauf man denn beim kauf einer DS Rute achten soll. Mich interessiert welches Wurfgewicht man wofür brauch. Ich möchte gerne an Stauseen, Kanälen und Flüssen damit angeln. Ich schätze mal, das ich nicht mehr wie mit max. 30g Gewichten angeln werde, wenn überhaupt.
> Ach so, da ich ein Shimano Fan bin und ich leider keine DS Rute bei denen im Programm gefunden habe, wollte ich mich hier nochmal vergewissern ob die wirklich keine im Programm haben.
> 
> Danke schon mal im Vorraus




http://boddenangler.de/Shimano-Speedmaster-Drop-Shot-270-m  und Abfahrt!


----------



## sundangler (26. September 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

lol genau dat wollte ich auch gerade posten nur die 2,40er


----------



## Bantek (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit der *Berkley Skeletor Series One 2,40m 4-24gr. SES-80ML Korkgriff gemacht* ? Kann sie auch als "gelegenheits" DropShot-Rute genutzt werden?

Schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus!

gruss Bantek

(gerne auch per pn)​


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Anfangs hab ich auch ne Series one 5-20g und ne Lightning 3-15g jeweils in 2,4m genommen. Geht, ist aber nicht so wirklich ideal.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Deafangler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

:vik:

Schaue mal : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2210737&postcount=678

#h


----------



## ajam (12. November 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

wollte mir heute die Skeletor DS holen, der Händler hat mir davon abgeraten. Sie sieht zwar geil aus, taugt als DS-Rute wenig. Viel zu harte Spitze. 

Die FOX machte diesbezüglich einen weitaus besseren Eindruck #6


----------



## Flippi (13. November 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

ich fische die St. Croix Avid AVS69MLFX und kann sagen, ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Die Rute ist extrem leicht und schnell und ist genau für diesen Einsatzzweck gebaut. Ich habe ca. 120,- Euro bezahlt. Die Rute hat eine lebenslange Garantie und der Service von St. Croix ist bekanntlich königlich. Keine Rute von der Stange, extrem schneller Blank und Fuji Vollaustattung.


----------



## enzo (26. November 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Also ich fisch die Daiwa Powermash 6-18g als Drop Shot..und muß sagen:  kenn mom, keine bessere im Preis -Leistungsverhältniss


----------



## sundangler (26. November 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



enzo schrieb:


> Also ich fisch die Daiwa Powermash 6-18g als Drop Shot..und muß sagen:  kenn mom, keine bessere im Preis -Leistungsverhältniss



Dito:
Nur hab ich die 10-35gr


----------



## drehteufel (26. November 2008)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*



Flippi schrieb:


> ich fische die St. Croix Avid AVS69MLFX und kann sagen, ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Die Rute ist extrem leicht und schnell und ist genau für diesen Einsatzzweck gebaut. Ich habe ca. 120,- Euro bezahlt. Die Rute hat eine lebenslange Garantie und der Service von St. Croix ist bekanntlich königlich. Keine Rute von der Stange, extrem schneller Blank und Fuji Vollaustattung.


 
Ich fische eine Legend Elite Spinning ES66MLF und werde sie für Dropshot-Zwecke ebenfalls testen, obwohl ich mit der Technik bisher noch keinen Erfolg hatte.
Musstest Du den Service schonmal in Anspruch nehmen? Ich hoffe, dass ich das nicht muss...


----------



## Micha2791 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

ihr schreibt das eine rute mit 30 gr WG zum drop shotten schon zu heavy ist mein händl hat mir die rozemeijer distance in 2,55 m gezeigt mit nem WG von -40 gr und die benutzt er selber auch zum barsch angeln und der ist zufrieden damit was sagt ihr dazu?
schon mal danke an euch leutz


----------



## Zarrentiner (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Moin! Die Wahl der richtigen Rute ist immer vom Gewässer abhängig. Dei mir im See (keine Strömung) fische ich eine Rhino (5-20 gr,2,85m) überwiegend auf Barsch.Meistens mit Gewichten von 6-12 gr.Wenn ich mit der gleichen Rute an die Elbe fahre werden sich die Möwen wohl die einzigen sein die sich für meine Köder interessieren.|supergri Da muß dann schon eine andere Rute her.Und da sind dann auch 30 -40 gr. als obere Grenze vom WG ok.


----------



## Barschjacky (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

Gute DropShot- Rute: Fox Rage, Prism, 210cm mit 5-21g Wurfgewicht kostet 100€ - 150€. Mit 8g, 8er Haken mit Wurm und 20er Fluro merkt man jeden Grundelzupfer. Wer damit nicht fängt sollte es lassen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Die Wahl der richtigen Drop Shot Rute*

wenn sich da mal nicht schon wieder ein Troll rumtrollt!#c


----------

